

Government Is Crashing the Internet Party (Marco Rubio) - GabrielF00
http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2015/03/government-is-crashing-the-internet-party-116168.html?hp=r3_3

======
GabrielF00
I completely disagree with this, but am submitting it to generate discussion.

------
datashovel
It's sad to see people in elected office who are so clueless.

